# Seldom Seen Timex



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's a couple of seldom seen Timex quartz/balance watches. One is a team watch and the other a general watch for Americans attending the Olympics. What makes these more unusual is that the US (and UK) boycotted the 1980 Olympics in Moscow. These were made before the boycott was announced.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Couple of little beauties there Bill and very collectable I suspect, there must have been a few of these left over wonder what became of them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agree with Ken....very nice Bill. Quite sought after now I expect.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

It's not clear what happened to them but I was told they never went into general release. I suspect most are in a warehouse somewhere and some seemed to have gotten out the door somehow. The team watch was, I am told, also used for the 1980 Winter Olympics in Lake Placid,New York. They still don't appear much and I personally have only seen 2 others. I got mine from someone that didn't realize the scarcity, and paid $25 while one other one was sold by a dealer that specializes in Olympic memorabilia for $300. The 3rd is in the Timex museum.

The other watch was specific to Moscow and again I have only seen 2 others and Knut has one of those. I did see an Ebay dealer thaat is located near Timex HQ in Connecticut had 12 NOS 1980 Olympic pocket watches at one time. Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Bill:

Did these watches have any special box, packaging or papers with them?

I'm always keen to see the original box and papers with a watch - some are actually more interesting than the watch itself!


----------



## Jaswant Kamboj Toronto (May 29, 2009)

I have seen the one on the right up for auction on ebay recently

Jaswant Kamboj

Toronto


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

quote "Did these watches have any special box, packaging or papers with them?"

I have never seen the original packaging but again bear in mind I personally, have only seen 3 of each in the steel with 1 of each being in the Timex museum archives.

quote "I have seen the one on the right up for auction on ebay recently"

That would be this one and I was the buyer. Having worked in the Timex archives, I am always looking for the more obscure ones.

Over the past few years I have been lucky enough to obtain several that I searched long and hard for including these two Olympic watches.


----------

